# My works



## Solomoon (Jul 17, 2015)

You can look and comment my works

V. Photography Facebook


----------



## waday (Jul 17, 2015)

Please post a few photos here.. I'm not clicking on your link.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 17, 2015)

Welcome to the site.

Just as waday, a lot of people will not click through to other sites.

If you are truly wanting some C&C or comments then pick out 3-5 images and post them on here.


----------



## Solomoon (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi guys.


----------



## Solomoon (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Solomoon (Jul 17, 2015)

i have about 2000 photographies on my page..so i can't move everything here..but here's some of my work


----------



## ronlane (Jul 17, 2015)

Okay, here is what I see.

1) Very hard light and too contrasty for my tastes.

2) I would crop out the stone in the bottom right as it is bright and draws my attention. This is the best lit of the group you have shared.

3) Again very contrasty and the skin tones look off to me. Looks close to cutting off her knees, it may have helped to shoot this on portrait.

4) Over processed sky in this one. It looks like you exposed for the sky correctly but I think it needs some fill in her face, as she is really dark. If you were wanting her dark, may I suggest making it a silhouette.

5) This one is contrasty as well and she is composed in the middle of the scene instead of rule of thirds.


----------



## floatingby (Jul 17, 2015)

Nice location, good looking subject and tasteful poses, but the hard lighting and oversaturation distract from all that.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 17, 2015)

I scrolled through your FB pics.  It looks like a lot of the same image done in different treatments.   Seems you rely heavily on a certain color palette.

I'd suggest maybe stepping back from post-processing and focus on the image capturing.

You're showing lots of potential.


----------



## Solomoon (Jul 17, 2015)

Thank you people for replies. i will consider all of your suggestions.


----------

